# What do you drive?



## TonyBPD (Jul 6, 2004)

I have seen a thousand posts on flashlight collections and what not but nothing on what we all drive. So I'll start it off.

2003 Volkswagen Jetta GLI with plenty of modifications (engine, wheels, suspension, etc.)


----------



## Stickles01 (Jul 6, 2004)

I drive a 1997 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Z34, that has over 104k miles on her, and she's starting to make me want to do what Jesse James did to that car with the 50 caliber machine gun. (CAR) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## wholeflaffer (Jul 6, 2004)

1979 Mercedes 300SD with 240K miles. 5 cylinder turbocharged diesel. When I merge onto the highway, all the right-lane traffic backs off to avoid the smokescreen! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif






Oh, and the original _base_ price was $27,000. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a 1973 KE20 Toyota Corolla with the stock 1.2 litre engine.


----------



## 6pOriginal (Jul 6, 2004)

current: 1997 Toyoya Corolla DX...80k ish miles and as stock as it gets
previous car: 1994 Ford Escort, quite a POS IMO, 60k ish miles, broke down majorly a few times.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 6, 2004)

'93 red camaro Z28 (first year with rounded body style) 6 speed with 60,000 original miles in great condition.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 6, 2004)

A 2000 Electric Mobility #245 electric wheelchair, with a #255 front end (engager lever is broken).











Before that, a 1996 Electric Mobility #205 electric wheelchair. I'm using the #205's steering arm on my #245 now, because the steering arm from my #245 is broken.
Before that, a 1970 Ford Maverick, 120 horses, poop-brown in color, and it had about 200,000 miles on it when I got it. Some bunghole stole it in 1989. A toolbox with a lot of custom-made tools and a few flashlights were in it at the time.


----------



## TonyBPD (Jul 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Fitz said:*
'93 red camaro Z28 (first year with rounded body style) 6 speed with 60,000 original miles in great condition. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Sweet. My brother has a 93 (blueish green) with 30k on it. Car is immaculate. Garage kept.


----------



## capnal (Jul 6, 2004)

1997 GMC Yukon (I think) called the SLT version. Vortec V8
2 wheel drive, Dark Forest Green, Leather interior, just added some Krako anti-weather / mud mats.


----------



## was_jlh (Jul 6, 2004)

'92 Roadie


----------



## markdi (Jul 6, 2004)

old 88 grand am with the w41 HO quad four. 
sportsman off road cams and power chip.
extrude honed intake-head and exaust.
lots of other changes-tweaks.
the stereo can draw over 100 amps from car.
very reliable but old and ugly.
interior is still kinda nice
no buzzes or rattles 
total cost of ownership since 1993 including-buying the car used-repairs-mods-tires-etc 7,000.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 6, 2004)

I can't drive.... YET, but my family has three cars:

'93 Red Volvo 850
'98 Beige Toyota Sienna LE
'03 White Toyota Prius /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 6, 2004)

88 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham (the Boat). Actual old lady car (got it from estate sale). Kids hate it so I get to drive it whenever I want.

Backup is 86 Chevy Caprice cop car with 5.7 litre L05 carburated engine and heavy duty everything (including reinforced frame). Sometimes, the kids will take that one because it goes fast.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 6, 2004)

My mode of transportation is a mountain bike with very carefully chosen parts. I've set it up to be as pleasurable for me as possible, while carefully avoiding things that attract bike thieves. I have close to 6,000 miles on it.


----------



## Rex (Jul 6, 2004)

1994 Subaru Impreza HX-Sport wagon (Japan domestic model). Permanent all-wheel drive. Incredible handling. Crappy stereo.

Rex


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 6, 2004)

2003 mazda protege es.Of COURSE they go and make the Mazda 3 right after I buy the protege!Go figure.Only mods are a stereo system with 8 speakers.Probably one of the few youth pastors with subs!


----------



## keithhr (Jul 6, 2004)

1999 VW Passat satin silver 4 cylinder 1.8 turbo 197 HP 258 LB torque with 23,900 miles


----------



## rycen (Jul 6, 2004)

93 SHO





NEW (old) TRUCK


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 6, 2004)

i drive shoes


----------



## LifeNRA (Jul 6, 2004)

1990 Jeep Wagoneer Limited, same size as a Jeep Cherokee, with 290,000 miles on it. Everything still works except the cruise control but I never used it anyway. Motor is the classic 4.0. I can still shift it into 4 wheel drive at 55 mph. I am going to drive it until it falls apart. Wonder how many more miles I can put on it? Now I hope this thread does not jinx it and it falls apart tomorrow.


----------



## matt_j (Jul 6, 2004)

2000 jeep cherokee sport... I gave my dad (2 years ago) jeep cherokee sport 1991... I'm really angry they stopped making them.


----------



## Darell (Jul 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I have seen a thousand posts on flashlight collections and what not but nothing on what we all drive. So I'll start it off.

[/ QUOTE ]
Ha. These actually come around about every six months or so. A bit of search will turn up all kinds of "what do you drive" threads. (beautiful polish job, BTW, Tony!)

Mostly I ride my 1985 Mt. Bike (and mostly pulling a trailer - ug). And I walk. But when I need to cover some miles in a hurry, this is the beat of burden:


----------



## jayflash (Jul 6, 2004)

Any other, Lumina LTZ owners here? 

'98, red, loaded. The LTZ is a fair handling, decently accelerating, four door, version of the Monty. In this case, since it's got everything, it would be a Full Monty. 

I was spending a lot of time on the road, with cargo, so the four doors, a little luxury, and the Torque Meister 3800, it was the right car for the money.


----------



## Jack_Crow (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi all,
Here we have some Mazda trucks to bump around in. Got to drive an M113 Armored Personall Trak around the parking lot. It's as close to a tank as we have here.

Back home in the real world. The wife has a 99 Ford Contour 4cyl with a 5 speed that works well. 

I have an 89 C1500 Pick up that's being rebuilt this year while Im in Iraq. It will be a very stock truck. I just want to get five more years out of it. It turned 200k before I left. New engine, trans, brake system, suspension parts, radiator, and windshild. The rest of it runs like a watch and there is no need to replace the metal work. Planing on adding a deluxe seat, a few more ham radios, cruise control, and an XM radio.

Not too exciting.
Later dudes
Jack Crow in Iraq


----------



## DLG (Jul 6, 2004)

1998 Honda Civic LX. Would like a Toyota Prius for my next.


----------



## Skyline (Jul 6, 2004)

Actually, this thread has been done before, but no complaints here.

I drive a 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX.


----------



## Tree (Jul 6, 2004)

1998 Ford F-150 Supercab

and

2002 Honda Accord EX (I hear that a hybrid Accord is just around the corner )


And might I say, that's a mighty big plug you have there Darrel. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## litho123 (Jul 6, 2004)

2000 Honda Odyssey
100,000 miles in 4 years, 2 weeks
Like the Energizer bunny, it just keeps going and going and going and ...


----------



## greenLED (Jul 6, 2004)

Mazda 626; we call it "Stitch".


----------



## ikendu (Jul 7, 2004)

2003 VW Golf TDI (Turbo Direct Injection) ...diesel, running 100% soy biodiesel; 44 mpg or 2156 miles/acre /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






* Flex fuel, runs biodiesel/dino-diesel in any blend 0-100%
* Range = 600 miles + per tank
* Fuel safety (Flashpoint): SoyDiesel 300F, Diesel 125F, Gasoline -45F /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
* No modifications, bought "off-the-lot", nothing special
* Buy soy diesel by my local shopping mall
* Fuel can be made for 50 cents/gallon (cost of ingrediants); 1.14 cents/mile
* No longer dependent on OPEC, no fuel $ can go to terrorists or middle east WMD
* My "Freedom car" fueled by renewable "Freedom Fuel" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Note: This is an actual, real car; not an artist's conception. 
It is available now. I drive it now; no waiting 15-20 years for some future technology.


----------



## peggsy (Jul 7, 2004)

99 hyundai to get around during the week, but my real rig is my 78 FJ40 Landcruiser. Bought it eleven years ago when I was 16, since then its had a full rebuild from the ground up, including lift, mags and mudders. Just needs air lockers and a luxeon interior light and it'll be complete.


----------



## iddibhai (Jul 7, 2004)

wholeflaffer; that's the kind of car i want, old, classy, elegant.

darrel, you *really* have that tail of a plug tacked on the back of your RavEV?

me? currently a 95 bmw 325i, bone stock, 172k... 400+ miles/tank if i stay away from the redline /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif works out to 30mpg and change. the sound of inline 6s is just amazing. ditto boxer (box4 in subies, box6 in porsche), and the flat-plane crank (?) v8 shriek by italian redbloods.


----------



## Double_A (Jul 7, 2004)

2004 GMC Canyon Crew Cab it has the new inline 5 cyl 3.6L engine.

GregR


----------



## K-T (Jul 7, 2004)

<font size=1>Some of the folks from our GetToGether will laugh now </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
My drive for most of the time is a 1980 Piaggio Vespa V50S /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif - that thing sucks up money faster than one can save it up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Hopefully I'll have a second one from 1978 in my garage for full restoration, we'll see. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

_Gotta love those curves_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## lambo (Jul 7, 2004)

Ikendu, I'm intrigued. Tell us more. I'm also in Iowa, what dealer did you go to? Can you actually get soy fuel all over the country? Is 50 cents a gallon the actual consumer cost? (It sounds, from your post, like you pick it up in a 5-gallon jug from Walmart. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif)

I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I drive a Land Cruiser -- for the safety, mostly -- but the gas mileage is an absolute killer, even when gas is cheap. Though I do love the comfort of it. It's like riding in a tank with a couch in it. And they're known to last 300,000 miles plus.

I don't feel too much guilt about the truck's effect on the environment, since my wife and I both work at home and we generally go out only once or twice a week. I'd be surprised if we put 100 miles a week on it.


----------



## Mednanu (Jul 7, 2004)

What do I drive, you ask ?

<font color="blue">.....I drive women absolutely CRAZY !!!!! </font> ... ( _in my mind that is_ ) heh, heh

But seriously, I'm intrigued by Ikendu's setup. Being such a miserly SOB, and having a serious compulsion not to fund or strengthen certain parties ( ie - terrorists groups ) that I'd rather see turned into glass ( the 'post Nuclear explosion over sand' kind of glass ), I'd love to incorporate those two goals/attributes into what I drive.

Ikendu, is this a specific model of Golf that's been tuned to run on either regular or bio-diesel, or is this just a stock diesel just like any other that is currently truckin' down the road ? To the best of my knowledge regarding diesel engines, other than changing out cylinder heads or the crank in order to adjust the compression of the engine, I don't think there is that much that one could do to adjust it's combustion characteristics for a particular fuel type. Which would seem to be good news, as that would tend to mean that pretty much any diesel should theoretically be able to utilize bio fuel to make it go ?

Am I freebasing Clearisil™ on this one or is it just a matter of getting the right mix in the biofuel to make everything work. Could I do this with pretty much any diesel on the road ?

I'm seriously thinking of doing this and will likely be buying a new ( or other suitable ) vehicle by next year. If you have a chance Ikendu, please shoot me an email or PM me with what you currently use for fuel and/or some of the other bio-fuel alternatives out there that you may happen to know about. I'm seriously considering a setup like this ( as my initial thought of building an EV from scratch has proven to be a very, very expensive proposition from the results of my current research efforts ), and Bio diesel seems to be the next best alternative out there so far.

<font color="blue">_*Edit:*_</font> Oh, and to answer the orignal question, I drive a Toyota Corolla which gets almost 38 mpg with the A/C on full blast. But that's still expensive given the mileage I put on it every week ( just shy of 400 miles ) @ 2+ bucks a gallon !

I would love to get a few more mpg out of what I drive and cut my fuel costs by 3/4's in the process.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 7, 2004)

Mostly Use Mass Transit, but I gus you want to know what's in the driveway

1994 Saturn SL-2
and
2004 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab 4x4


----------



## Frame57 (Jul 7, 2004)

2001 Skoda Octavia 1.8 Turbo Estate
and
2003 Volkswagen Polo 1.4 16v Sport


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 7, 2004)

1989 Toyota 4WD Hilux/Pickup 3.0L V6


----------



## ikendu (Jul 7, 2004)

lambo & Mednanu... I'm getting ready for MY commute this morning (about 200 miles/wk), so I'll be brief and post more later.

I buy my pre-made fuel in Iowa City from Consumers Co-op.
If you make it yourself (I don't, many do), the ingredients are 50 cents/gal.
Yes, you can get it all over the country (about one outlet per big city).
My Golf TDI (diesel) is completely stock, no mods.
Yes, ANY diesel can run biodiesel (ones older than 1995 need better seals).


----------



## jtice (Jul 7, 2004)

1993 Toyota Pickup Truck
103,000 miles
4 banger (why on Earth did I not get a 6)

I cant complain, I beat the crap out of it, and she keeps on truckin.







Used to Drive this Chevy Celebrity. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
With my custom paintjob.


----------



## avusblue (Jul 7, 2004)

My weekday car:





My weekend car:






Zoom-zoom!

Dave


----------



## TonyBPD (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice thread so far ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## flashlight_widow (Jul 7, 2004)

2004 Jeep Wrangler X. Red with dark khaki top, 4WD, V6, lots of upgrades (sound package, wheels, etc.) Love it!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 7, 2004)

My work truck/personal vehicle is a 1990 Ford F350 Crew Cab single rear wheels. 7.3 Non Turbo V-8 diesel with a 4 speed plus lock up TQ Auto. It has a Knapheide Utility Body with flip tops, and a Liftgate welded to the UB. It weighs about 8K + or - and gets about 14.25 avg. MPG.

Mine (but sister "owns" it) 1995 Lincoln Town Car with 4.6L 32v bad a$$ v-8. It gets around 19 overall, can highway in the low 20s.

I'll try to take and post photos later, but I fear my truck will break many monitors!!!! It's UGLY!


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 7, 2004)

Oh, what the heck.

I drive a 2002 Toyota Prius (streamlight TT-2L, Ledlenser trilight and Dorcy Spyder) most of the time. I don't commute but still put 1,000 miles a month on this car.






For trips to the hardware store or city dump, I drive a 92 F150 (Mag 3D with Xenon, Dorcy Spyder, Dorcy 2AA LED, 1,000,000 CP corded spotlight).






Daniel


----------



## flashlight (Jul 7, 2004)

jtice, that custom paint job looks out of place on the Chevy. It would do much better on the truck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

As for me, I drive.......people up the wall /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Orion (Jul 7, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Well, someone had to do it!


----------



## chr00t (Jul 7, 2004)

I have 1996 Jeep Cherokee 4.0L 130k miles bulletproof motor and AW4 tranny. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## naromtap (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm a Merc Jerk in a land that is currently being pounded by gale force winds & raining, 40,000 homes without power & many trees downed - 2 more days of it apparantley - you don't expect this in blighty in the middle of Summer!!! Fingers crossed my power WILL go down in the next 48hrs so I can put some low - light tools thru their paces & justify to my family the need for my flashlights! lol

I took this pic just now from the comfort of my lounge & tried to catch that tree across the road under duress but no luck so you'll just have to take my word for the weather tho to be honest the worst of it is still further south!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 7, 2004)

My current ride is a stylish and classy 2000 Mazda MPV.


----------



## georges80 (Jul 7, 2004)

In oz - 1980 diesel Patrol






In the US when I can get it out of my wife's hands - 1997 Land Cruiser


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Jul 7, 2004)

Car: '93 Fiat Panda (very much like this one, exept mine's an automatic): no frills, just transport!

Main bike: Optima Baron 3 years old, 18.000 miles, a few parts still original (got a new frame and front brake since this pic.)






[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*

I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I drive a Land Cruiser -- for the safety, mostly 

[/ QUOTE ]

IIRC a Landcruiser has a seperate ladder frame?
That means NO crumple zones. I'm amazed when people buy SUVs for safety, when they're much more dangerous, both for the occupants and 3d parties than normal cars.


----------



## LifeNRA (Jul 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mark_van_Gorkom said:*



[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*

I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I drive a Land Cruiser -- for the safety, mostly 

[/ QUOTE ]

IIRC a Landcruiser has a seperate ladder frame?
That means NO crumple zones. I'm amazed when people buy SUVs for safety, when they're much more dangerous, both for the occupants and 3d parties than normal cars. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Lets not turn this good topic into a SUV bashing thread, please /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif. Let people drive what they want if they are happy and be thankful we have the freedom to do so.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 7, 2004)

2005 PT Turbo Convertible


----------



## wholeflaffer (Jul 7, 2004)

How can you be driving a 2005 in early July, 2004? Must be a marketing thing.

At this rate, I'll be driving a 2006 model by the end of September. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## StuU (Jul 7, 2004)

1987 Toyota Camry with 168,000 miles on it. 

And a 1988 Toyota PU 2WD with 163,000 miles on it which is being slowly rebuilt.

I like older cars that I can still understand and fix them myself..a personal challenge.


----------



## cannon50 (Jul 7, 2004)

1980 Toyota PU with 250K+ miles ( don't know if the miles turned over 2 or 3 times). Looks terrible but runs too well to retire.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 7, 2004)

As much as I'd like to think that's a photoshop of Darrell's EV with "accessory," it's a bit too convincing for the average photoshop job.

I drive an unimpressive 1995 Ranger with an _extra_ anemic 2.3L 4-banger. Only plus in the "go" department is that it's a stick. Other than that, it drives like a truck - before absurdly overpowered SUVs and V8-equipped compact trucks became popular.

It's perpetually filthy - the better to hide the dings, scratches, and other character marks it's acquired in its 10 short years. At least beat-up trucks don't look as bad as any other neglected vehicles.

"Mods?" It has a color-matched fiberglass camper top over the back where I keep all sorts of interesting crap I saved from the scrap bin. Someday I'll install a set of wally-world foglamps I bought months ago, but it's stock and blends in with its surroundings well enough.


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jul 7, 2004)

First off, these are not due to flashlight sales! This is from Engineering Consulting and 16 hour days... Zzzzz...










Chris


----------



## iddibhai (Jul 7, 2004)

oooh oooh, a V-rod and a 330Ci!!!


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Jul 7, 2004)

actually, i don't drive anything right now... i just recently sold my car, and now i'm looking for something for around $2,000.

Edit:
anyone got any ideas? this is a terrible place to find a used car.


----------



## Darell (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*
darrel, you *really* have that tail of a plug tacked on the back of your RavEV?

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif That "plug" is actually attached in the pictures, but no, I don't drive the car like that - only in parades. Even *I* have my limits of humility. When I first showed the pictures, it was assumed that I'd Photoshopped the thing on! (Edit: Ah, I see some folks had the same thought in this thread too) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I'm not that good with Photoshop, trust me - I'm much better with tools that can remove appendages. Here are more pictures:

http://www.darelldd.com/ev/rav_plug.htm

The plug is a DeWalt tool box with wood tines and PVC ground. That is then mounted on the end of a Yakima bicycle rack that has a 4" waste water pipe snaked over it. Look low and you'll see the pivot joint of the Yakima rack that I taped in black so the knuckle wouldn't show as much. It has been speed tested at 60mph, but I won't be doing that again soon.


[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I drive a Land Cruiser -- for the safety, mostly

[/ QUOTE ]I won't add my comments on this out of respect for LifeNRA's request. I would like to mention that there has not been any SUV bashing, however.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 8, 2004)

Da Saab baby!







More pics because I'm zelous:
Da Saab


----------



## lambo (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mark_van_Gorkom said:*

I'm amazed when people buy SUVs for safety, when they're much more dangerous, both for the occupants and 3d parties than normal cars. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Mark,

When I said I was a bit embarrassed to drive a LandCruiser, I was referring only to the gas mileage, not its safety. The LC is heavy, solid, and both statistically and anecdotally safer for its occupants than a normal car. It’s low center of gravity makes it less likely to roll over than other SUV’s, too. (After my initial post, I was pleased to see that there are a couple other LC owners here, both apparently embarrassment-free. Good on you both, peggsy and georges80. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif)

I must say, though, that your concern for the effect my choice of transport has on _third parties_ is rather amusing. Despite your condescending assumption otherwise, I'm sure I care as much about the well-being of my fellow man as you do. But, as any rational human being would, I also care about my own life and the lives of my family more. 

I don't know if you've ever driven in the States, but in the past thirty or forty years, as our economy has expanded and credit has become easier to obtain, people who formerly wouldn't have been able to afford cars can now do so. During the same period, driving has come to be regarded as a "right", and consequently the standards for granting a driver's license -- including the abilities to read road signs in English, to read at all, or in the case of the very elderly, to see well at all -- have been lowered. On top of that, more unlicensed drivers are on the roads these days, especially in areas with heavy illegal immigrant populations, of which, believe it or not, my part of Iowa is one. The end result is that there is a much larger number of under-qualified drivers on the road than there was in the 1960s. (It's my theory, by the way, that it is this that explains the recently ballyhooed phenomenon of "road rage", but that's another post.)

If I'm going to be sharing the road with under-qualified drivers, I'm going to take every possible measure to ensure that they don't injure me or my family. That doesn't just mean driving defensively, it means driving the most protective car I can afford. Even if gets 14 mpg, about which I truly am unhappy and yes, even a little embarrassed. (In my case, it also means actually driving less than I used to, which, incidentally, makes up somewhat for the dreadful gas mileage. I can't tell you the amount of incompetence and stupidity I've seen on the roads in my area, and I try to spend as little time as possible on them.) 

All of that is meant to respond to your "amazement" that you know more about my own safety than I do myself. When I said I own an LC mostly for safety, I was elliptically referring to one particular kind of safety. We live in a very rural area -- only 14,000 people in a 720-square-mile county -- and my wife has an unfortunate tendency to hit deer, cows, etc. I don't know if it's just bad luck or what, but a bigger, and especially taller car is safer in such circumstances. Though of course not for “third parties” like the cow and deer, bless their precious widdle souls.

Finally, I'll mention just one other thing because I think it is likely to annoy you intensely and to amuse some of the others. On one of the LandCruiser boards I used to frequent, someone noted the Cruiser's lack of crumple zones and pointed out that, in practice, "the crumple zone is the other car".

All the best.


----------



## lambo (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I drive a Land Cruiser -- for the safety, mostly

[/ QUOTE ]I won't add my comments on this out of respect for LifeNRA's request. I would like to mention that there has not been any SUV bashing, however. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, only Lambo-bashing, which some of us would say is worse. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Darrell, I know you're busy with your mod duties and all, but did you notice that my post was sincerely inquiring of someone who runs his car on soy diesel how that works? Can't I get a little credit for trying to change my sinful ways?

I suppose if, out of respect of LifeNRA's request, there's to be no SUV-bashing on this thread, there should be no SUV-defending either, but some of this just gets my goat. We don't all live in Seattle, you know. In some circumstances, some of us have to have large vehicles. I'd like to run mine more cheaply -- or in a more environmentally friendly way, if you want to look at it from other than from an economic perspective.

I love that plug, but the way. And I'm very pleased to hear that it's not just a Photoshop job.


----------



## iddibhai (Jul 8, 2004)

all those pictures of cars and trucks... where are the bicycle photos? the motorcyle photos (Vrod excepted)?


----------



## peggsy (Jul 8, 2004)

I've gotta agree with lambo about the safety issue, we don't all live and work in cities. Kangaroos (or livestock) and crumple zones dont mix. On the positive side however, the lack of light pollution in rural areas is perfect for testing out your latest torch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Al_Havemann (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## StuU (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*
all those pictures of cars and trucks... where are the bicycle photos? the motorcyle photos (Vrod excepted)? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good point about bicycles. It's a sad fact that much of the US is not designed for bicycle or foot traffic. You just need to go to one of the big-box developments to see that it is difficult and dangerous to even walk between stores. Most places in the US have little or no road shoulders or other accomodations for the safe travel of bicycles or pedestrians. 

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## marcspar (Jul 8, 2004)

It's not quite a bike, but I have been zooming around on my new Honda scooter (120 mpg) whenever possible. 

Otherwsie, it's the MINI Cooper S.


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jul 8, 2004)

Actualy its a Softail and not a V-Rod.

The V-rod was not my style...


----------



## Brock (Jul 8, 2004)

2003 VW Jetta GLS TDI, 1.9L diesel 50+ mpg /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Darell (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
did you notice that my post was sincerely inquiring of someone who runs his car on soy diesel how that works? Can't I get a little credit for trying to change my sinful ways?

[/ QUOTE ]
Absolutely. I give you my blessing to go forth without sin.

Thanks for the good humor. (busy with mod duties... ha! That was a knee-slapper!)


----------



## Darell (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*
where are the bicycle photos? 

[/ QUOTE ]
OK, ok. But just because you asked nice. Here is my SUV collection:






(let me know if this picture is too big for anybody.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*
all those pictures of cars and trucks... where are the bicycle photos? the motorcyle photos (Vrod excepted)? 

[/ QUOTE ]



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jul 8, 2004)

Darell, 

By buying a Hummer brand Mtn. Bike are you somehow supporting the Hummer's in general /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I figured that would be the LAST brand you would buy...

As for Mtn. Bikes, I have a nice Trek in the garage colecting dust...


----------



## wholeflaffer (Jul 8, 2004)

[email protected],

You keep a _very_ clean garage! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Brock,

I like the backdrop on your Jetta! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Is that your normal parking spot?


----------



## Spudman (Jul 8, 2004)

Weekends anyway-my 67 Datsun


----------



## lambo (Jul 8, 2004)

Amen on the rural darkness, peggsy. Though Iowa's hardly the outback.

I just pulled a new SL TL-3 Xenon out of the mailbox, and I'm going over to my brother's tonight to help my 10-year-old budding-flashaholic nephew build the Mag 2C/3x123/KPR112 mod. I don't know how I'm going to make it until nightfall.

But I'm taking this thread off topic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Zelandeth (Jul 8, 2004)

'97 Lada Niva 1.7i Hussar. 24K miles, no mods other than a totally remodelled induction and exhaust system. Gains? 15bhp a significant reduction in exhaust emissions, and an additional 5mpg fuel economy.


----------



## LifeNRA (Jul 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Al_Havemann said:*





[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Thats nice!


----------



## turbodog (Jul 8, 2004)

2000 Toyota Tundra 4.7L v8
14.5 mpg on a good day

2000 Dodge Intrepid
75K miles on it in the first 15 months of its life

'64 Shelby Cobra (on order)
Yippee!


----------



## MrThompson (Jul 8, 2004)

Well my wife gets to drive my favorite, like ikendu's, it’s a Golf TDI. Ours is an 02, GLS 5spd. Fabulous car! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The only biodiesel in our area is in Fresno and must be purchased in bulk.

My “Toy” is an 03 4WD TRD Tacoma extra cab, V6, 5spd with a pair of leather/cloth Recaro Style seats. If I had to have only one vehicle, this would be it.

My daily driver is a company supplied 03 VW Touarag. It’s a loaded V8 rig and an absolute blast to drive.

Just hanging out:

73 MGB/GT, my old autocross car. With only 83k miles, it’s been in storage now for 20 years, still in mint condition.

89 BMW R100GS, the last remnant of my ten wild years of daily street riding. It’s been parked since I got married over four years ago.

Bycicles:

91 Alex Moulton Speed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Old Pro Flex 856


----------



## turbodog (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh yeah, bikes.

03 trek fuel 90
92 schwinn sierra (back when the sierra was a nice bike)


----------



## Banshee (Jul 9, 2004)

1995 Dark Cherry Metallic Chevy Caprice 9C1. Former Pennsylvania State Police unmarked cruiser. It's got a cop motor, a 350 cubic inch plant (LT1), it's got cop tires, cop suspensions, cop shocks.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 9, 2004)

Since you asked --

1990 F250 7.3 diesel, 4wd, 5sp, beefed suspension, ATS turbocharger, Skamper slide in/pop-up camper. 190k miles 14-16 MPG "Go anywhere you want and cook breakfast when you get there."

1994 Dodge Ram, 4wd, 360V8, boat puller, lumber hauler 140K
16-18MPG

1992 MBZ 300D turbodiesel, good lookin', safe, comfortable, 102K, 34MPG/118MPH (observed)

2002 Isuzu Trooper 4wd, 18K, 18-20MPG, last of the Japanese Troopers (our 3rd one)

Univega and Motiv bikes

Obviously, when I find something that works, I keep it.

BIGIRON's theory of defensive driving: "Drive a big truck and wear a seatbelt."


----------



## Darkcobra (Jul 9, 2004)

1999 Honda CRV gets me everywhere I need to go!

2003 GMC Yukon with only 4,000 miles after 15 months. Gas cost too much!

2004 Nissan Altima 2.5L nice car, my wife just loves it.

Bikes:
(Limited Edition) Manitou frame with XTR/Race Face Parts
(2) GT's
Gary Fischer
Trek


----------



## Saaby (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey guys, lets try to keep our photos no wider than 600 pixels, that makes it possible for those even at 800x600 to easily read the thread.

Thanks,


----------



## Spudman (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry Saaby,

I edited my photo to the smaller size. I'm just getting the hang of posting photos.

Gary


----------



## Saaby (Jul 9, 2004)

It's ok, don't apologize, thanks for adjusting--it is a nice car /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 9, 2004)

darrel cool bike how much it weigh?


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 9, 2004)

V8 Toyota Truck
Swayaway Coilovers, Borla Exhaust, many layers of Zaino,all synthetic fluids, TRD Grill, Weld Racing Typhoons and 33'' BFG A/T. Gets about 15-19mpg,


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:
Swayaway Coilovers, Borla Exhaust, many layers of Zaino,all synthetic fluids, TRD Grill, Weld Racing Typhoons and 33'' BFG A/T. Gets about 15-19mpg, 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, yeah, the truck, blah, blah. It's who's standing ON the truck that's eye catching! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif*


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 9, 2004)

i was thinking that to phaser


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 9, 2004)

Specs on girl: 20yr old, 5'4'', 110lbs, some perky 34Cs, which is pretty rare for an asian girl. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Darell (Jul 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Meridian Tactical said:*
Darell, 

By buying a Hummer brand Mtn. Bike are you somehow supporting the Hummer's in general /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I figured that would be the LAST brand you would buy...

[/ QUOTE ]
Two points:

1. It turned out to be a POS, and was returned for a refund the day after the picture.
2. I just loved the irony of a zero-emissions Hummer.
3. There's thing "Hummer" about this bike beyond the sticker.

OK, three points.


----------



## Darell (Jul 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
darrel cool bike how much it weigh? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Oops, missed your Q, Edd. The folding mechanism added quite a bit of weight. I think it weighed about 36 pounds. The brakes were about the lowest-end disks I've ever seen, the other components weren't what you would expect on a $700 bike either. I figure it is a $300 bike with a $400 hinge, so back it went.

V8: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## James S (Jul 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
are you somehow supporting the Hummer's in general

[/ QUOTE ]

I support hummer's comlpetely! They are a terrific replacement for the army jeep. I think the military should by as many as they need. I also think that if you personally are going on safari you should have one too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

But perhaps I don't support the ones parked at the grocery store...

Personally I just drive my wife crazy. But for a car I still drive a 1995 Saturn which gets terrific gas milage, and is just about to roll over 80k miles. Unfortunately the exhaust system popped loose and goes BANG-BANG-BANG bouncing around under there every time I start the car and people stare at me in parking lots... I have to get that fixed before it falls off!

every once in a while I look at new/used cars, but this one just still goes fine and is in great shape except for the muffler... So I just can't replace it yet.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 10, 2004)

For everyday use I drive a 2001 Chevy Tracker 4-Door 4x4. The wife drives a 2004 Scion xB. We have a 1999 Dodge 2500 4x4 with a V-10 that mostly sits in the driveway. We use it to pull our travel trailer. The xB replaces a 2001 Toyota Prius hybrid that was having too many problems. I tell people we thought "outside-of-the-box" with the Prius and now we just bought the "box"./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
Kirk


----------



## Brock (Jul 10, 2004)

I am slow also, here is a shot out our bay side door. We live right on the bay of Green Bay, an inlet from Lake Michigan.


----------



## James S (Jul 10, 2004)

Brock, I lived for 3 years in Middleton (now it's just a suburb of Madison I suppose, but it was around the other side of the lake from the city proper). When I wasn't shoveling the driveway there are some BEAUTIFUL placed in Wisconsin. I loved it there. You could see lake Mendota from our bedroom window.

And having grown up in Chicago, I understand cold and snow crazy people. Now that I've moved 1500 miles south or so people are crazy from the heat, and that I just don't get as well...


----------



## PEU (Jul 10, 2004)

2000 Mercedes Benz A160 Elegance (Silver)
Kenwood 8013 MP3 player
2x Alpine power amplifiers (1xsubwoofer/1x4 speakers)
1x Alpine equalizer
(all velcro-ed under the front seats)
Bazooka 6" subwoofer (trunk)
4x 3way speakers

Pablo


----------



## Darell (Jul 10, 2004)

I sure wish we could get the A-class over here! - They make super EV conversions. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 11, 2004)

'04 Toyota 4Runner, 4WD V8. Love it. And yes, that gas guzzling goes to good use--it has been off road quite a few times.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jul 12, 2004)

I can't drive yet but here's my dream car:
A Dodge Charger /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif What do you guys think?


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jul 12, 2004)

1996 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 2.7l 4cylinder(not a slouch)
3" Cornbred Suspension lift(cornfedsuspension.com)
w/ sissy 265 series tire, wannabe 31's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

one of these days, to have:
2" or 3"body lift
35" mud terrains
additional lift in rear via shackle
Lock-Rite rear locker
4.88 gears


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 12, 2004)

Chargers are COOL!!!!

I couldn't drive anything that fine however. Some A$$hole would steal it fer sure!

The 2.7L 4cyl in your Toyota truck is no slouch???

The one in my buddies '03 2WD Tacoma is a SLUG!!!


----------



## jtice (Jul 12, 2004)

My 4x4 93 Toyota 4 cyl 2.2 leter is a dead dried up slug. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Love my truck, but DAMN do I wish I got a V6 one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 12, 2004)

AHHH, I did not know the motor lost .5L

That helps to explain it.

Thing is, buddies truck doesn't make much torque, but doesn't rev for HP either. It gets the truck around, but is NO fun!


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]

The 2.7L 4cyl in your Toyota truck is no slouch???

The one in my buddies '03 2WD Tacoma is a SLUG!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Tacoma 2WD has a 2.4L engine standard. My bro-in-law has one and it is a slug. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The PreRunner (2WD but 4WD size) comes standard with a 2.7L 4cyl. My 1989 Toyota 4WD pickup with the 3.0L V6 couldn't even keep up with a 4cyl PreRunner back then when I messed with one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Both were autos. Since then I have put in a new engine and added some performance parts so maybe my 6cyl can finally take on one of them 2.7 4cyl. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[ QUOTE ]


My 4x4 93 Toyota 4 cyl 2.2 leter is a dead dried up slug. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

I believe the 22RE is 2.4L also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## jtice (Jul 12, 2004)

hmm, from what i understand, thats why its called a 22re 2.2L /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
At any rate, its rated at 115 HP. whooo,,,, hoo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
Theres no stopping it in 4x4 Low, but your only going 10 mph lol


----------



## haley1 (Jul 13, 2004)

88 Bronco with 351CC and 93 Specialized Hard Rock with Shimano LX


----------



## DBrier (Jul 14, 2004)

Subaru WRX Wagon, one fast grocery getter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif




Cobb Stage I, and a few other mods.


----------



## binky (Jul 16, 2004)

Some very nice grocery-getters here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Here's mine. Well, both, but the one underneath usually gets the groceries.

300hp, manual trans., Brembo calipers, and space for the kiddies & gear!


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 20, 2004)

A M1114 uparmored High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicle (ever wonder what Humvee HMMWV stood for?). I don't have a car at home anymor because my old Datsun finally died less than a month before I deployed, so at least the timing was good on it. I'm planning on getting a diesel powered Volvo when I get back, mostly so i can use bio-diesel.


----------



## bald1 (Jul 20, 2004)

2003 S2000
1999 Forester
1973 Challenger

--Bob


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2004)

I edited my post in the first page of this thread with two photographs of my vehicles.


----------



## 6pOriginal (Jul 20, 2004)

I drive a hmmm....BMW3series/E Class/Honda lol!






more here 
(under all this, it's actually a Honda CRX)
can't believe someone actually did this but have to admit this guy is very creative! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## ikendu (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Unicorn said:*
...planning on getting a diesel powered Volvo when I get back, mostly so i can use bio-diesel. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, Yeah! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Less imported oil = more freedom!


----------



## iddibhai (Jul 21, 2004)

diesel volvo, in the usa? does such a beast exist? or ever did?


----------



## kaseri (Jul 21, 2004)

I mostly drive a Trek but when I need to use an auto I drive a Honda. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mylan (Jul 22, 2004)

I finally took the time to get an account with an image host, so here they come.
For work and family trips I drive an Opel Astra Sport Edition, bought new exactly three years ago, has now 28,000 km on it.
Opel Astra 

For fun I ride an Intruder 800 motorbike, bought new in 1997, has now 22,400 km on it.
Intruder 800 

For short trips and work on a nice day I use a bicycle. It's a Gazelle Orange Limited Edition with 7-speed and automatic battery powered front and rear led light. I have it for three months now and it has only got 350 km on it.
Gazelle Orange


----------



## Frangible (Jul 22, 2004)

I drive a... minivan. A 1994 Chrysler Town and Country. It sucks. Well, it's not a horrid vehicle, it has AWD, the air conditioner works, and it still runs ok despite 160K miles on it.

But... it's a minivan. And it's way too big, very annoying to park, and the fuel economy isn't the greatest. Plus, it's a minivan.

I'd buy something better, but alas, cars are expensive.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 24, 2004)

mylan--Go Epsilon platform!

Frangible, 'da Saab replaced a 92' Town & Country. As minivans go they're nice, but in the end they're still minivans.


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*
diesel volvo, in the usa? does such a beast exist? or ever did? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup. They are just hard to find as there weren't all that many imported. I'm hoping to find one where I live since Volvos are almost a dime a dozen in Bellingham. I asked my wife to start looking around for me for a decent one and to have the place she gets hers worked on to keep an eye out. Hopefully I'll get lucky and find one. A bit expensive to repair and engine parts might be a little harder to find, but the engine itself shouldn't really have too many problems. They, like the Mercedes diesels last forever.

And to update my last post, now I'm not driving anything except a Surburban once in a while around post since I switched jobs. Now I get to search a few hundred cars, light trucks and vans every day. Oh joy. Lots of locals have some terrible cars, and most of these are the ones owned by their employers. Not fun to climb under a marked company truck to have hot oil or antifreeze drip on you.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 26, 2004)

My sister took her Volvo to the dealer to have some work done. Nothing wrong with that, some of it was 'dealer work.' That stuff wasn't even that expensive.

The problem came when she let them fix a bunch of little things I could have easily done for 1/10th of the expense! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## Gman (Jul 26, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## simbad (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont have any pics now ,but I drive an Opel Astra 1.7 Turbodiesel and a Ford Transit van 2.5 Diesel for work,this is the european version from the Econoline 150., of course the Transit diesel sounds like a Mack truck... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## mudmojo (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought you guys were flashaholics? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Here's my 2000 Subaru Impreza RS2.5 with some lights on...


----------



## simbad (Jul 27, 2004)

Very good car for the snow....or snow/mud /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## simbad (Jul 27, 2004)

Flashaholics or Carajolics, oops /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif, Caraholics.


----------



## Clint (Jul 27, 2004)

Well until tomorrow night I've been driving a 1992 SX Celica
17" Wheels, Sports exhaust, Bare Metal Re-Spray, Full VeilSide Body Kit! ........ and 250,000Kms
Its been on the market for about 8 months!
Its sad ...But its finally SOLD

Not sure what I'll be driving from tomorrow!


----------



## Clint (Jul 27, 2004)

Gone, But not forgotten!!!!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 30, 2004)

I drive a white '96 Mazda 626 LX-V6 5-spd. But in the same garage are my dad's '94 BMW 325i and '95 BMW 750iL. It's our family's pride and joy...


----------



## jk037 (Jan 6, 2010)

2008 Fiat Bravo - 150bhp 1.9 Multijet diesel, 130mph and 50mpg, all in Italian style 

Also have a 1986 Ford Capri in the garage - 2 litre Pinto, 100bhp, 110mph, about 20mpg... damn good looking car though!


----------



## Zelandeth (Jan 8, 2010)

Things have changed a bit since my last post here!

Daily driver's now a 2009 Peugeot 107 Verve. Sensible little car for what I need, plus a bit of fun.






Also have a fun toy for the weekend - which unfortunately as my server's down at the moment I don't have a photo handy of. 

1994 Suzuki Cappuccino. Reckon this is a case of the engineers going a little bit nuts. They've gone for a simple formula: Four wheels, two seats, enough bodywork to contain said components, added a complete nutter of a 650cc three cylinder engine between the front wheels, then bolted a turbocharger to it just for good measure. Never had a car with a rev counter that went up to 12K before...

Practicality? None whatsoever...fantastic fun though.


----------



## Random Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Zelandeth said:


> Things have changed a bit since my last post here!
> 
> Daily driver's now a 2009 Peugeot 107 Verve. Sensible little car for what I need, plus a bit of fun.
> 
> ...


You got rid of your nice, simple, old cars?


----------



## jezdec (Jan 3, 2013)

subaru forester boxer diesel


----------



## lifeissomething (Jan 3, 2013)

95 Cherokee, 4.0, manual everything, open diffs, stock, BFG AT KOs. Great off road if you're not scared to rip the rear-bumper off (like any compact truck/body on frame SUV). I kind of hate it, I'm not going to lie. It was the best I could find at the time with the cash I had. Bought it with a blown headgasket for $300. Can't beat the deal, I guess. 

Restoring a 77 Toyota pickup, short bed, 4 speed, 20r (numbers matching, it was produced in the later run of 77 model year, and therefore had a 20r stock, not an 8r.) Just got a rebuild with a not-quite-hot cam and a webber carb. Soon to get yellow paint, a lock-rite diff and maybe the 30/9.5/R15s BFGs from the Cherokee if the extra leaves and cranking the torsion bars get it high enough.


----------



## MasseyLake (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got a good deal on a used 07 Chevy Impala. It's a one owner car with only 21,000 miles.


----------



## jellydonut (Jan 4, 2013)

jezdec said:


> subaru forester boxer diesel



Nice, are you happy with that? I do like the idea of a boxer diesel. I hope Subaru will bring out a 6-cyl version of that at some point..

On-topic - I drive a 1987 Mercedes 250D. Mechanical injection, vacuum-controlled central locking, no electronics whatsoever. Not even ABS. It's done 624000 kilometers (387,735 miles) thus far - still got plenty of life left!


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 4, 2013)

2012 Jeep Wrangler Sahara Unlimited. 

Love. It.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 4, 2013)

I had promised to give my son the '06 Civic for his Dec. college graduation, so I've been shopping. I wanted a hatch this time around and finally decided on an Elantra GT. Only had it for six days now.







Geoff


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jan 4, 2013)

mylan said:


> I finally took the time to get an account with an image host, so here they come.
> For work and family trips I drive an Opel Astra Sport Edition, bought new exactly three years ago, has now 28,000 km on it.
> Opel Astra
> 
> ...



They havent sold Opels in the USA since the Opel GT and the Opel Manta of the early 70's! The Opel GT was a great looking car too. But I am not sure either of those Opel models was actually available in Europe, but maybe they were. GM owns Opel, but they also own Vauxhall in UK who actually makes about 80% of the Opel cars, but rebrands them and sells them under the Opel name in Europe. Then there's Holden in Australia, also owned by GM. They often share GM powerplants, but the Opel, Vauxhall and Holden cars are very different looking than any GM car sold in America, although I wish they sold the Vauxhall VXR8 in America, which comes with the Corvette engine, or the Holden HSV Maloo(also with a Corvette engine).


I unfortunately have to own and drive a truck due to my business(Dodge Ram 4x4), but I wouldnt drive a full sized V-8 truck if I didnt have to. It gets 10mpg. I'd drive a V-8 sports car though!


----------



## harro (Jan 4, 2013)

HighlanderNorth said:


> They havent sold Opels in the USA since the Opel GT and the Opel Manta of the early 70's! The Opel GT was a great looking car too. But I am not sure either of those Opel models was actually available in Europe, but maybe they were. GM owns Opel, but they also own Vauxhall in UK who actually makes about 80% of the Opel cars, but rebrands them and sells them under the Opel name in Europe. Then there's Holden in Australia, also owned by GM. They often share GM powerplants, but the Opel, Vauxhall and Holden cars are very different looking than any GM car sold in America, although I wish they sold the Vauxhall VXR8 in America, which comes with the Corvette engine, or the Holden HSV Maloo(also with a Corvette engine).
> 
> 
> I unfortunately have to own and drive a truck due to my business(Dodge Ram 4x4), but I wouldnt drive a full sized V-8 truck if I didnt have to. It gets 10mpg. I'd drive a V-8 sports car though!



Hello Highlandernorth;
Actually, the VRX8 did make it to USA under the guise of a Pontiac GTO, but unfortunately, Pontiac's demise put paid to any more exports to you guys. I believe most went to your police forces as highway patrol cars ( i don't know what you call them, over there ), but in total, it still was'nt a huge number.
We had to put up with Monaro's ( as they're called here ), SS Commodores ( virtually a 4 door version of same ), and other low volume, high performance specials, for a year or two, with the US gaping front end. Was'nt too popular here. The Aussie front is more low profile. Engines were; ( rare, with good reason ) V6 3.8ltr, ( early Monaro's '99, '00 etc ) V8 5.0ltr Aussie block, ( most common ) V8 5.8 & 6.0ltr Chevy clone, ( extremely rare and highly sought after ) V8 7.2ltr HiPo and supercharged ( it was a 427 cu.in. ).
They stopped production of Monaro's here about 18 months ago.
Cheers;
Mike.
Kudo's for the no smokes.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jan 4, 2013)

2005 Subaru Impreza WRX Sportwagon. I love it and I would love the motor with the bigger turbo a la STI but they never made the wagon in the STI and that little 5 door hatch they make now just wouldn't cut it.

Maybe I'll swap in a Cosworth motor when this one gives up on me.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightpuppy (Jan 5, 2013)

2012 Toyota Prius V (wagon). Amazing car, 42-44mpg with incredible amounts of storage. Quiet, handles well and
Prius seems to never need much in way of repairs. Led low beams.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's my 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee. No mods or anything fancy, but I really like it. I picked it up used with 31000mi on it. Has about 82000mi right now.

p.s. if anyone knows how to fix the loud popping sound when opening my driver's side door, PLEASE let me know it's driving me nuts!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 5, 2013)

2012 C250 4Matic Sport.
Horrible gas economy.
Very few creature comforts.
Quite slow.
Amazing handling.
Incredible breaking.
An absolute tank in the snow.


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 5, 2013)

A 1987 Suzuki Samurai that I built. My other car is a 1960 Porsche 356b that is up on blocks at present.

For everything else, I ride...Honda 2012 CBR600RR and an old XR650L.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 5, 2013)

markr6 said:


> p.s. if anyone knows how to fix the loud popping sound when opening my driver's side door, PLEASE let me know it's driving me nuts!



Maybe silicone spray lune in those pivot point notches?


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 5, 2013)

2000 Volvo V70 2.4T


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 5, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Here's my 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee. No mods or anything fancy, but I really like it. I picked it up used with 31000mi on it. Has about 82000mi right now.
> 
> p.s. if anyone knows how to fix the loud popping sound when opening my driver's side door, PLEASE let me know it's driving me nuts
> 
> ...


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Jan 5, 2013)

2013 Toyota Prius Trim 5


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmie (Jan 6, 2013)

2011 335d
approx. 330hp and 500ft/lbs chipped


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/EPsnatcH/1306190f.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...1-A5FC-34722A828302-1978-0000016981F317D1.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## jellydonut (Jan 6, 2013)

Now *that*, that is a nice vehicle. It would be my first choice if I were to buy a newer car. Are you happy with it?


----------



## Elmie (Jan 6, 2013)

Extremely happy. Power is always on tap. BMW did a fantastic job with the inline 6 diesel. Only downside was that it isn't available in 6spd, but the auto is well matched to the power band. I've drivel golf tdi and they were ok but lacked performance but gave great fuel economy. This car gives the best of both worlds. 

As we like to say here: guilt free fuel "lumens"


----------



## Tana (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, BMW 318d here... E91, 2008... don't have pic available... but question for Elmie - What size tires you have rear and what front ???


----------



## Inline6Silvia (Jan 6, 2013)

I drive a boring old Nissan Maxima that gets me from Point A to Point B daily. Its okay on gas and its automatic which makes traffic more tolerable I guess. When I feel like having some fun, I have a Nissan 240sx that comes out on nice days and weekends. I've spent more money on that car than I care to admit but I love it. It makes merging onto the highway a little easier...


----------



## Elmie (Jan 6, 2013)

Tana said:


> Well, BMW 318d here... E91, 2008... don't have pic available... but question for Elmie - What size tires you have rear and what front ???



318d is nice. Wish we got the 320d here! I'm running 225/35/18 and 255/30/18 in the rear. Factory spec for m-sport wheels. Not nearly wide enough for all that torque. You must be getting great mileage with the 318d!


----------



## Tana (Jan 6, 2013)

Elmie said:


> 318d is nice. Wish we got the 320d here! I'm running 225/35/18 and 255/30/18 in the rear. Factory spec for m-sport wheels. Not nearly wide enough for all that torque. You must be getting great mileage with the 318d!



45 mpg,


----------



## Darvis (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a Honda man, except for the bike (just love v-twins)...

2003 S2000 (Nothing beats the sound of this thing from 6-9k rpm)
2008 Element AWD (My camping rig)
2010 Odyssey (for the family)
Suzuki SV650 (old style, tubular frame)


----------



## harro (Jan 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 10, 2013)

1994 Astro Cargo Van. No windows. I bought it new and have put well over 300,000 miles on it. 

~ Chance


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 10, 2013)

*soon............
*




[https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/309659_490770567640819_490544185_n.jpg


*
Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm*


----------



## harro (Jan 10, 2013)

This is my drive.
'08 Golf GT Sport
125 kw, 350 nm, 
2.0 lt turbo diesel,
Plenty of mumbo, but also plenty of lag if you get caught below about 1500 rpm !! Hahaha.


----------



## jellydonut (Jan 12, 2013)

harro said:


> This is my drive.
> '08 Golf GT Sport
> 125 kw, 350 nm,
> 2.0 lt turbo diesel,
> Plenty of mumbo, but also plenty of lag if you get caught below about 1500 rpm !! Hahaha.



Hey, at least it's not like mine, it's got lag from 750 to 4500. 

I'm considering mounting a turbo from a newer Sprinter van, as it supposedly bolts right on, but we'll see. A lot of effort for not a lot of gain.


----------



## harro (Jan 14, 2013)

jellydonut said:


> Hey, at least it's not like mine, it's got lag from 750 to 4500.
> 
> I'm considering mounting a turbo from a newer Sprinter van, as it supposedly bolts right on, but we'll see. A lot of effort for not a lot of gain.



The engine in this thing is supposedly the one from the 'sporty' Passat ( thats if those two words go together ). Seriously, the 103kw 320nm ( i think ) 2.0 tdi is a much smoother, quieter engine. Yeah, this thing goes a fair bit harder, BUT, you pay for that with, more noise ( read; marbles in a tin can ), and prodidgous power all of a sudden. Being FWD, it can sometimes be a bit of a handful. Ahh well, what are you gunna do ?? Your solution sounds interesting though. Good luck with it.
Mike.


----------



## Gauntlet3D (Jan 14, 2013)

A truck. Chevy right now, but my only requirement is a bed and regular cab.


----------



## cemetery76 (Jan 14, 2013)

2000 chevy 4 wheel drive
95 oldmobile ceria 197 k on it drop 2000 dollars in it for up keeps great work car
2005 toyota camry


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 14, 2013)

gadget_lover said:


> Oh, what the heck.
> 
> I drive a 2002 Toyota Prius.
> 
> Daniel



That was 2004. I still drive the same car, now with 130,000 miles on it. I got 51 MPG on the freeway today. That included going over a coastal mountain pass twice. Still on original brakes. The most expensive repair was replacing the yellowed plastic headlights after 10 years. 

Daniel


----------



## lightpuppy (Jan 14, 2013)

Toyota Prius V (wagon) 2012 One of best cars I've ever owned. 42-44mpg without even trying. Amazing amount of
rear seat room and cargo area.


----------



## Lumens Industry (Jan 15, 2013)

2013 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro manual 6sp. I love all the LEDs they use on this thing 😈 
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 1, 2013)

Just taken this Tuesday - forgive the poor cell phone pic, didn't have my camera with me.


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 1, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> Just taken this Tuesday - forgive the poor cell phone pic, didn't have my camera with me.



Didn't you get the memo? When unleaded gas was introduced in the 70's we were assured that you'd never get more than 100,000 miles out of a car again. 

Nice catch on getting it at exactly 300K.

Daniel


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 1, 2013)

gadget_lover said:


> Didn't you get the memo? When unleaded gas was introduced in the 70's we were assured that you'd never get more than 100,000 miles out of a car again.
> 
> Nice catch on getting it at exactly 300K.


LOL, a person might be able to guess that my hazard lights are on - had to pull off the highway for the occasion. 

1994 Toyota Corolla Wagon BTW - had it since 105K. I wish I could buy more of these cars.


----------



## Stream (Feb 2, 2013)

Kestrel said:


> LOL, a person might be able to guess that my hazard lights are on - had to pull off the highway for the occasion.
> 
> 1994 Toyota Corolla Wagon BTW - had it since 105K. I wish I could buy more of these cars.



Those cars are ugly as sin, but I've had old Toyotas before and they just keep going, and going, and going. It's hard not to love them for that.


----------



## TKC (Feb 8, 2013)

*I drive a '12 Chevy Tahoe, 4x4, LT.*


----------



## Tcaran (Feb 18, 2013)

Mini Cooper S. 2011, R56. My favorite car.


----------



## think2x (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's my "pride 'n joy"





My work beater





My wife's tank





And my Other Hobby


----------



## insomnivore (Feb 19, 2013)

A beat-up pick-em-up from last century. Starts every time and never gets stuck.

Actually, I'm the guy who drives by you when you're stuck in the ditch and doesn't stop to help. That's payback for the other 8 months of the year when yer a (less than nice driver). _No offense._

Lots of expensive, multiple vehicle posters. Must be nice.


----------



## Stream (Feb 20, 2013)

@ think2x:

What an awesome collection of cars. I especially like the work beater. We had a Bronco in the family once upon a time, makes me want to consider getting one again. The Toyota off-roader looks very cool, as well.


----------



## edcmachine (Feb 21, 2013)

I try and drive my bmw r75 motorcycle 90 percent of the time. Its cold here in michigan.


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 1, 2013)

My car collection, Ford Granada MKII V6 2.8L Ghia (1981).


----------



## Harix (Mar 2, 2013)

I drive 2008 Smart fortwo Passion


----------



## välineurheilija (Mar 3, 2013)

DAN92 said:


> My car collection, Ford Granada MKII V6 2.8L Ghia (1981).


Thats cool.My brother has a metallic brown 1973 Granada with the 3 litre V6 and automatic transmission,but its not in that good a condition because we have a climate that rapes cars and also they are allways salting the damn roads


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 3, 2013)

Saw that I was subscribed to this thread and did not recall posting in it, so I scrolled back to see that I did indeed post in in ... _in 2004_.

How times have changed for me. 

The Ranger is history. My daily driver is a 2008 Mazda 3 2.3L. It sticks to turns and simultaneously destroys tires ... the latter _may_ be related to the former. Sadly had an encounter with a hail storm a few months after I paid it off ... guess the dimples make it more aerodynamic - like a golf ball. Not sure if it's worth getting it fixed or not - enjoying the lack of a car payment while also wanting something more RWD or AWD-ish. It seems to be in the middle of some trough when it comes to power _and_ fuel economy.

I have another vehicle - a 1996 F-150 5L 4x4 long bed. This is what it's best at:




... that and barely hitting double-digit fuel economy on the highway as well as dripping some fluid on the driveway. It's a piece of junk, but it's *my piece of junk*.


----------



## Trainwrekk (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have any pictures, but I've driven four different old Honda Accords in the past year. I sold my 1991 last summer. I keep giving Honda another chance since they're supposedly the most reliable cars, but I've been plagued with problems with every one that I've owned. It probably doesn't help that they were all pretty high in miles.

*1991: 190,000 miles* (ran great but lots of minor things started to break and wasn't worth repairing)
*2002: 140k miles* (slippery transmission, somehow water was leaking into the back floor, and I needed money)
*1991: 325k miles* (also ran great but I wasn't about to drive a car with over 300k miles out of town)
*1995: 200k miles* (suspension all replaced before I bought it, but I'm having oil leaks, overheating issues even though it has a new high quality radiator, and cruise control isn't working. I also had to fix the brake master cylinder/brake booster because the last owner forgot to install a little O-ring. But hey, it has brand new Michelin tires and I only paid $900 for it.)


----------



## DAN92 (Mar 4, 2013)

välineurheilija said:


> Thats cool.My brother has a metallic brown 1973 Granada with the 3 litre V6 and automatic transmission,but its not in that good a condition because we have a climate that rapes cars and also they are allways salting the damn roads


damage to the condition of the car.


----------



## Nutdip (Mar 6, 2013)

04 Dodge Cummins 4x4. Should be my last vehicle. I'm going to get a million miles out of this sucker.


----------



## ksubenny (Mar 19, 2013)

Beat up '90 Chevy pickup is the normal daily driver
'03 Cadillac Seville STS is the longer trip ride


----------



## JVD 521 (May 14, 2013)

2006 Ford F150 FX4. First new vehicle I've ever purchased. 105k miles and still going strong. Bought my wife a Limited Expedition last year so the truck isn't getting used as much as it used to. Am thinking I can get another 3 years out of her before I upgrade to an F250


----------



## buds224 (May 15, 2013)

coachbigdog said:


> 2003 mazda protege es.Of COURSE they go and make the Mazda 3 right after I buy the protege!Go figure.Only mods are a stereo system with 8 speakers.Probably one of the few youth pastors with subs!



I purchased my Mazda 3s the following year. Lucked out with a 5 speed....upgraded to a CAI. It's in storage in CA now, I'm deployed in Japan and currently driving a 98 Toyota Esteema. A far cry from my Mazda. I sure miss it!


----------



## Okrangbelingbe (May 17, 2013)

VW Touareg 5.0 ltr V10 TDi 

Sheer bliss!!

xx
John.


----------



## BenChiew (May 17, 2013)

2011 Pajero for me.


----------



## TEEJ (May 17, 2013)

This is my DD:


----------



## tjswarbrick (May 17, 2013)

Have I really not posted here yet?

Here's my DD:



Honestly, I don't remember taking that picture. So it may be somebody else's. But it looks just like mine.

This one's mine for sure:




I drove it today, and usually take it out every couple of weeks or so. Been in the family (my wife's, actually) since new.


----------



## Rafier (May 18, 2013)

Mainly I ride the bus. Much more economical and don't have to look for parking. If I do drive, it is a 2003 Ford Ranger, with under 20,000 miles. lol You can see how much I ride the bus, but it does come in handy for camping a few times a year.


----------



## Empath (May 18, 2013)

Several posts representing a political opinion discussion, better suited for our Underground Wine Cellar, have been removed.

The thread is "What Do You Drive". Feel free to discuss that topic.


----------



## joelbnyc (May 19, 2013)

Subway, bus, ferry, plane, train, bicycle, rollerblades... hehe

Last car I owned was an 06' Honda Civic in 2006, when I lived in Oregon. Loved that car, was like driving on air... But for most NYCers car-ownership makes litle sense.

If I move and have to buy a car again, I'd buy another Honda. If money were no object, I dunno, a Lambo? And maybe a helicopter and a boat... no jet tho, private jets are ridiculous... altho there IS this, http://hondajet.honda.com/ haha


----------



## turkeylord (May 20, 2013)

2005 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon with the 5 speed manual. They only made 1,670 of them so I was happy to find one. 







Some modifications: bigger turbo, intercooler, injectors, fuel pump, up and down pipes, electronic boost controller, STi wheels, summer tires and it's dyno tuned via AccessPort for e85. It gets the groceries and hauls the mail. 

Last time I was at the track (before the new wheels and tires) it ran a [email protected] I'm hoping for a 12.XX this summer.


----------

